# Craftsman Edger won't stay running



## hockeyfor3 (Jun 4, 2010)

My craftsman edger 4.0 hp won't stay running. The model # is 536 77230100. From reading various help sites it could very well be a gummed up carburetor. How do I take it apart and clean it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The sticky post thread in the 4-cycle section has links to service manuals that should cover your engine. The manuals have detailed instructions for servicing the carburetor. If you have any specific questions once you get started. Post them here and someone will chime in with help.


----------



## hockeyfor3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks - I'll check there.


----------

